# crc gen x 10 and gen x 1/12 questions and answers



## HECKLER (Oct 23, 2001)

hey everyone if you have a problem or question about set up or anything else to do with a crc product feel free to ask away 


mark smyka


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

HECKLER said:


> hey everyone if you have a problem or question about set up or anything else to do with a crc product feel free to ask away
> 
> 
> mark smyka


How do I get mine as fast as yours?
-Wayne


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

What's a good setup for a med. traction tight track for a GenX? Just go one, and Hobbytown's track is gonna be virgin when we start indoor season. Also, for later in my season, what's a good setup for the Gate? 

Gonna play with the 1S lipo thing, will keep you all informed how it goes with a 13.5 motor for 'stock'


----------



## HECKLER (Oct 23, 2001)

i run the same set up everywhere no matter what the bite is the only thing i would change is thinner tube lube and softer front springs


----------



## HECKLER (Oct 23, 2001)

your already to fast wayne


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

What's the difference in handling between the short and long ball on the front suspension? And when's the new shock and rear pod coming out? 

Thanks


----------



## HECKLER (Oct 23, 2001)

rear pod is avalible it is the gen x 10 rear pod and new right side hub as for difference most of the mod guys like long ball it makes the car a littel more forgiving it does not turn in as hard but gives the car more mid and exit steering


----------



## JimmyJon (Sep 11, 2007)

have you ever run your side springs up off of the rear pod? if yes how much and why,when???


----------



## HECKLER (Oct 23, 2001)

yes i have but only if my car was super aggressive with the turn in


----------

